# Fluval Ebi Nano Tank - Need Comments



## archgop

Ms. Shrimpielove inspired me to start my own CRS tank! 
So Ive looked around petstores for a nano tank.... I saw this Fluval Ebi Nano Shrimp tank package.. Its nice, small and seems fairly complete. 
But I need your comments first! Thanks


----------



## coldmantis

get it?
get it now?
what kind of comments are you looking for?
how about stop reading and get it now?
honestly the fluval ebi looks a little big IME to be considered a nano, I don't like the idea of a intank filter, the lights looks decent, it comes with nice substrate, the shrimp net it comes with is really nice and useful, the glass top looks like if your not carefull you will drop it on your foot.


----------



## archgop

thanks for your comment coldmantis! I like the rounded edges of the tank. 
And honestly I also dont like the internal filiter.... its not that beautiful and it just takes up space. 

I like the glass cover though.... but is it really necessary for a shrimp tank to have one? I read somewhere that they leap and crawl out of the tank... Is this true?


----------



## Kerohime

I have never experienced them leaving the water, in fact they seem to hate it when they are briefly out of the water (in a net, etc).

I personally think that shrimp appreciate length rather than height. It is a nice tank, and the package is pretty great for beginners, but I would prefer to customize it a bit more. 

The fluval shrimp food is inferior to the Mosura and Hikari shrimp foods for CRS. The substrate is quite good as long as you keep track of water changes and higher pH due to GTA water. 
The light is quite nice, you dont need very high output lights as shrimp prefer mosses that do no require high amounts of light input. 

I am currently using the fluval internal filter, and it is pretty annoying to have it inside the tank, since the tank is mall enough already but it does do a good job of distributing the water around... 

It comes with a shrimp net that I quite like, and the background thing isnt really that nice IMO and there have been problems with it floating off or breaking. 

I have since set up a 15 gallon long tank for CRS specifically... because I read that they breed a little better with more floor space. 

If you can get it for less than 120 I would say it is worth it.


----------



## archgop

Thanks for the advice guys! What about lighting? If I go with a customized set up... Where can I get a nice lighting fixture for a 5 gallon tank? I am planning to remove trimmings on a regular 5 gallon. Will a desk lamp from home depot work? Is it good lighting for the shrimps?


----------



## Kerohime

You can actually use a desk lamp fixture with a 27watt daylight fluorescent bulb they sell those at canadian tire or home depot.. that is PLENTY of light for your 5 gallon. 

I just used a leftover reptile fixture and put a regular fluorscent bulb from home and clamped it onto a 7 gallon starfire glass cube. The moss, javafern and algae are proliferating relatively well there. 

Shrimp just need some plants to graze algae off of, so low light plants are perfect. 

Look into stuff like Java fern, star grass, marimo moss balls, christmas moss, java moss, taiwan moss. Lots of guys selling the stuff for cheap in the buy/sell/trade threads. All the above mentioned plants are fine with lower light. 

I put a double bright LED light over my new 15 gallon setup, I will be testing whether this is sufficient light, but I really do like how the light looks and how bright it is... 

Anyway, I hope that helps.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Glad my 5.5gal CRS tank has inspired you!  What a nice compliment  
I dont have a fluval ebi tank but I do love the looks of it, shrimp can climb out of a tank, but if your water line is low enough you should be ok, Plus i think it has a lid too
Lol i just had one of my crs climb out and into my filter eeek! Lol
I do have the fluval light for the ebi, it sells separately and works well on my 5.5 gal, tho its made for a rimless tank so i had to do a little diy to attach it to my rimmed tank. I have the fluval shrimp net too which is very handy for catching shrimps in a small tank. 
Aquainspiration i think has a tank set on their site coming soon that is a 12x12 starfire tank with fluval shrimp stratum, a fluval light, and an AC20 filter package too
Theres a small place on church st near me that I have seen the curved glass tanks, i think theyre boyu tanks but not sure on that, the place is called Pets Wonderful, its very small place and the tanks theyre selling- some have random filters/lights some not, so im sure you could mix/match stuff, id call first tho and ask if they still have them/price


----------



## laurahmm

Hi Kerohime, 


I havent set up my fluval ebi yet but since you have, I was wondering if you did anything with the internal filter in terms of covering the intake? Does it suck up any babies or is it good to go the way it is? Thanks!


Laura


----------



## Kerohime

You can put some filter floss in that little compartment at the intake, but I havent had any problems with RCS being sucked up. I have lots of babies. 

But I dont like the filter in general....


----------



## fishclubgirl

I traded for an Ebi and the substrate and have been impressed with it, other than the light conking out but they had been recalled. Went to my lfs(who knows me) and they replaced it with no questions asked. I used lower light plants like crypts and anubias and they're doing well in the shrimp substrate. There was some algae at first but the addition of a nerite snail solved that.


----------



## cansalt

My thoughts on my Ebi tank

What I like: 
The actual tank itself is very attractive (round corners and all)
The substrate is good, however I did buy an additional bag
The light is good
The included food and chemicals are useful
Lid and corner brackets are great (however lid does not fit with my eheim)

What is not so great:
The internal filter is ok but mine rattled - I replaced with a eheim 2211
Background is ugly IMO. I removed

Things I've learned:
My CRS don't like strong current in the tank
Having a lid on is good - had one jumper - very sad :-(
No heater is neccessary for CRS 
My CRS have multiplied in my Ebi!

So everything you need comes with the Ebi at a good price. I would buy again. However I wish Fluval would make the internal filter silent and the transformer for the light also silent. I want to put a Ebi in my daughters room but the I need total silence. 
So for the EBi 2 I would like to see a slightly better filter, and a quality LED light (12 watts 4 x 3w emitters) http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

How much can I get one for? Where should I go for this kit?


----------



## cansalt

PJ's pets and Big Al's both have Fluval in stock or can get them. Fluval is a sub brand of Hagen


----------



## default

had this tank for quite some time now. i really like it. i have carpets of hair grass and different types of mosses along with a forest of stems. i cant really say anything bad about the tank, as the tank and the quality is really nice, however.. the filter... lol damn crap, im a industrial designer, so im thinking whoever designed this was either blind or stupid.. the filter only has 2 suction cups, one on top, one at the bottom, but the filter disconnects in the middle sooo and the filter cant seem to handle the weight or tension so it starts to bow, but it will hold in a odd position just looks uneven. also the filter intake can take in adult shrimps... i played with it, added some ehfi substrat and used sponges to actually block the intake - which clogs too often.. but im still seen fully grown shrimps stuck in there sometimes..
nevertheless i give the tank 8.5/10.
tank - great tank, background looks good to me, and the height factor can be used nicely for shrimp if you use wood, rocks, and lots of plants so they can climb.
substrate - love the stratum crap. i have basically every type of aquasoil, but i still use stratum. grows hairgrass.
filter- crap, mod it, or get a new one..
lights - a little low for some plants - i have two pl13 fixtures over my tank due to higher demanding plants.
condements - the additional crap they give you are useful... but most are samples, the net isnt the best quality, blah blah.
BUT for the price you pay, overall great piece. i got mine for $120 no tax brand new.
hope this review helps.
lin


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

default said:


> had this tank for quite some time now. i really like it. i have carpets of hair grass and different types of mosses along with a forest of stems. i cant really say anything bad about the tank, as the tank and the quality is really nice, however.. the filter... lol damn crap, im a industrial designer, so im thinking whoever designed this was either blind or stupid.. the filter only has 2 suction cups, one on top, one at the bottom, but the filter disconnects in the middle sooo and the filter cant seem to handle the weight or tension so it starts to bow, but it will hold in a odd position just looks uneven. also the filter intake can take in adult shrimps... i played with it, added some ehfi substrat and used sponges to actually block the intake - which clogs too often.. but im still seen fully grown shrimps stuck in there sometimes..
> nevertheless i give the tank 8.5/10.
> tank - great tank, background looks good to me, and the height factor can be used nicely for shrimp if you use wood, rocks, and lots of plants so they can climb.
> substrate - love the stratum crap. i have basically every type of aquasoil, but i still use stratum. grows hairgrass.
> filter- crap, mod it, or get a new one..
> lights - a little low for some plants - i have two pl13 fixtures over my tank due to higher demanding plants.
> condements - the additional crap they give you are useful... but most are samples, the net isnt the best quality, blah blah.
> BUT for the price you pay, overall great piece. i got mine for $120 no tax brand new.
> hope this review helps.
> lin


Very nice review, was exactly what I was looking for.

Where did you get it for $120?


----------



## brapbrapboom

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Very nice review, was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Where did you get it for $120?


Aquapets has it on sale for $99+tax, well it was yesterday when I was there, not sure when will the sale last for


----------



## default

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Very nice review, was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Where did you get it for $120?


i got mine at lucky's, hate that place, but i've got too many things there so they usually give me a good price on most of their goods. just try talking your price down. ^^^ but if aquapets has them for 100$ i'd go there.
good luck!


----------



## randy

The plant version is on sale at that pet store in Vaughn mill mall for $99 or $109 I can't remember. I think it's pretty much about the same as the shrimp version minus the shrimp substrate, chemical, and net. But you get a CO2 system with the plant version + some other stuff.

The light itself is $40, the CO2 system can't be less than $40, so $99 or $109 is a pretty good deal. I searched and it's a good price even if you compare with the states. They were out the shrimp version and I asked them a few weeks back, they told me they might get some more in but you'll have to check with them.


----------



## default

was at aquapets yesterday. its 99$. ^^^ but if the flora is 99 or 109 go for that instead!


----------

